

Caganer - bjornlouser
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caganer

======
im_dario
Catalan here. Check out another Catalan Christmas tradition: Tió, a log that
defecates gifts
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ti%C3%B3_de_Nadal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ti%C3%B3_de_Nadal)

Bon Nadal, Merry Christmas.

